# Ever tell someone to rate you a 5?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Now and then someone will ask me if they can have my water. Last week a girl took my water and told me it was the best water ever (not sure how it was.) And I winked at her and asked her if I would get a 5 star. She said she promised me a 5 star and that she would rate me a 6 if she could. 

So that's my tactic now. I know most don't want to tip, so if they take a water or something, I'll joke about the 5 star or I'll ask them to rate me a 6 star and get them to laugh. When you mention it, it reinforces them to rate you a 5 instead of forget.


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

U provide water?.......


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Vampoza6192 said:


> U provide water?.......


Water is the minimum that you should provide. I drove an attractive driver who also drives. She said that a girl rated her a 1 for not having water. The girl pax said she expects to be treated like a princess by drivers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Water is the minimum that you should provide. I drove an attractive driver who also drives. She said that a girl rated her a 1 for not having water. The girl pax said she expects to be treated like a princess by drivers.


No water.. no chocolates... no magazines... I will let them charge their phone, I even have an iPhone charger (someone left it in my car).

That's it, that is all I am willing to give.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> No water.. no chocolates... no magazines... I will let them charge their phone, I even have an iPhone charger (someone left it in my car).
> 
> That's it, that is all I am willing to give.


But u risk getting a 1 star as the girl did. I work nights and after the bar people would like to have a water for their headaches and dehydration.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> But u risk getting a 1 star as the girl did. I work nights and after the bar people would like to have a water for their headaches and dehydration.


Lol... I'll take that risk.

I have my share of 1s, none are because I didn't have water.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Water is the minimum that you should provide. I drove an attractive driver who also drives. She said that a girl rated her a 1 for not having water. The girl pax said she expects to be treated like a princess by drivers.


Lets not spoil the pax. We bring them from point A to point B! Iam not a donation. Im glad im not in san fran cuz i know if i dont spoil them rich priks then they will complain and give me a 1.

Boston has good drivers that dont do that. The paxes here are very reasonable


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Lets not spoil the pax. We bring them from point A to point B! Iam not a donation. Im glad im not in san fran cuz i know if i dont spoil them rich priks then they will complain and give me a 1.
> 
> Boston has good drivers that dont do that. The paxes here are very reasonable


This chick was upset that I didn't have an aux cable. She screamed and wanted to be the dj.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> This chick was upset that I didn't have an aux cable. She screamed and wanted to be the dj.


If she did that to me id kick her out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you order Fillico Water yet? Youll keep getting 1 starred until you offer Fillico water


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> This chick was upset that I didn't have an aux cable. She screamed and wanted to be the dj.


Are you autistic?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Last week a girl took my water and told me it was the best water ever (not sure how it was.)


I hope you didn't "enhance" the water with some nut cream. I doesn't make a woman want you more either.

Honestly, you do what you want to do. You're an independent contractor. You are hurting your fellow drivers by providing such amenities. 
Perhaps one day, as your profits start to decline due to increased driver saturation and lowered fares, you'll realize what you did in the past is a lessons learned experience.

Your pax expect water et al because you are changing the standards by "giving in" to the silver spoon millennial princess. If that is the case, you should offer the Princess dinner with you. After all, she may be expecting that too.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Are you autistic?


I ask that question in my mind a lot, never had the heart to ask it out loud...


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But u risk getting a 1 star as the girl did.


you risk that with every passenger you pick up. stop being a pushover


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i have an aux cord , it shuts up college brats on a sat night. i offer free chinese mints i put in the back cubby hole. that is it, charge your phone only if you have the cable. i dont provide cables.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But u risk getting a 1 star as the girl did. I work nights and after the bar people would like to have a water for their headaches and dehydration.


If your pay does not change then what does it matter if you receive a 1 star or a 5 star rating? The area I cover does not have a different pay scale for different star ratings. Does yours?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> The girl pax said she expects to be treated like a princess by drivers.


Wrong! Give me the one star. Idgaf. She can take a taxi for all I care. I would provide water or other treats if I thought there was a possibility of tips but since I know tips for offering top notch service are minimal, then I'm going to offer basic service, point A to point B. If the pax don't like it for the rates they pax, they can order a taxi. Pax can get their WOOING from their receipt from the fare.



Jermin8r89 said:


> Im glad im not in san fran cuz i know if i dont spoil them rich priks then they will complain and give me a 1.


Most of the time I get nausea when the rich, cheap, self entitled millennial pax say they're from the bay area.


----------

